# can you apply heat-pressed rhinestones on printed?



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it possible to heat press rhinestones after the shirt is printed? The rhinestones will be in the printed area. If it's possible, is it with plastisol inks or waterbased inks?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure about plastisol, but I add them on my dtg stuff after printing and I dont have any problems with them adhering. So I can say that they do well with water based ink


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

No probs with waterbased. Don't know about plastisol but I would imagine a heat press would damage the print so probably best to apply one at a time wih a soldering iron/kandikane. That depends on how many you want to apply.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

progeny,

It is not a problem for us either. I have a DTG priter and a robotic rhinestone machine. Check out the shirt we did.

Bob


----------

